# I'm done



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

That's it. I've had enough of this place as nobody here likes me. You all throw me away like trash and this isn't helping me. Screw you all.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 31, 2018)

Uhm... may I ask why? You dont have to answer if you dont want to.
Iam not that active anymore on the forum but I never got the impression that you were disliked by anyone, in fact, I always saw you as one of the most social people on here. And to be frank its quite sad to me that you feel this way.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Uhm... may I ask why? You dont have to answer if you dont want to.
> Iam not that active anymore on the forum but I never got the impression that you were disliked by anyone, in fact, I always saw you as one of the most social people on here. And to be frank its quite sad to me that you feel this way.


Some members have taken to not liking my behavior on here.


----------



## Shadowprints (Jul 31, 2018)

Ya ever have a peanut butter and banana sandwich?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's it. I've had enough of this place as nobody here likes me. You all throw me away like trash and this isn't helping me. Screw you all.


I actually like you a lot. I'd never want you to leave.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I actually like you a lot. I'd never want you to leave.


Well others haven't liked me so I'm tired of this.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you alright, dear?


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Some members have taken to not liking my behavior on here.


Hmmm, I understand now. But nonetheless iam certain that many people dont feel this way.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Well others haven't liked me so I'm tired of this.


Those others can kiss my ass. I don't want you gone.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Those others can kiss my ass. I don't want you gone.


Niedlich, please don't go. We'll miss you!


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t know you much but from what I have seen I haven’t noticed anything bad about you.

Do what’s best for you, but I’d hate to see you go.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Last post wins!

Hint: FAF's CoC.


----------



## Simo (Jul 31, 2018)

Aw I'd be sad to see ya go. It's odd in a way: I was thinking that there's many furs I might have had little fights with in the past or even sorta looked at as enemies but in many cases we managed to find common ground and even be friends.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Last post wins!
> 
> Hint: FAF's CoC.


?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Last post wins!
> 
> Hint: FAF's CoC.


You know you're not helping right? You're just making things worse. You know I was thinking about a second chance but that's not happening thanks to you.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't really know who you are and honestly I'm kinda confused what brought this on since most of your posts in recent days were in Forum Games.

Regardless, hang in there. If going is what's best for you then I wish you the best. Unfortunate the forum made you feel this way however


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Mind PMing me the names of the people who were cruel to you so I can talk to them?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Mind PMing me the names of the people who were cruel to you so I can talk to them?


Don't make things worse for yourself. You might break a violation.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You know you're not helping right? You're just making things worse. You know I was thinking about a second chance but that's not happening thanks to you.


As someone who has lived with depression their entire life, you kind of have to expect that people who don't have it will have a hard time understanding you emotionally.

Not everyone knows what to do when faced with this kind of thing. That does not make them a bad person, it just means they are trying to fix their own problems at this time... Some people can't take a lot of stress, let alone someone else's on top of it.

I do understand where you are coming from though, although I think it's a bit of a stretch to say that people hate you.

If you need to vent you can PM me. I will try to offer advice as best I can, and what worked for me in bad situations.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jul 31, 2018)

First time I've seen you so


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh look, it's me from 2-3 years ago.

Piece of advice. Turning your back on others and insulting them because you didn't get the responses you were hoping for is a terrible idea. I get it, you don't like life and think no one here values you right? Well swinging your fists in response will only burn potential bridges here. People need to vent sometimes, i get that, but if you reach out to the wrong people, at the wrong time, you'll find that you simply become a burden to others. Tell you what, PM me about your issues if you need to, i'll listen for a while.

And whatever you do, don't lash out at the people here. They're just trying to get through their lives too, and the only way you'll end up being hated is if you keep down this path.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You know you're not helping right? You're just making things worse. You know I was thinking about a second chance but that's not happening thanks to you.


No one here hates you. People want context of what is going on, of which I am providing(read Zorack's reply if you want the TL;DR).

People are reacting to your off-colour jokes about suicide in the Last Post Wins thread. Of course people are going to react. In some cases overreact.

But my DM's are open if you want to talk about your problems. Who knows, perhaps we might find a solution to alleviate some of them.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> No one here hates you. People want context of what is going on, of which I am providing(read Zorack's reply if you want the TL;DR).
> 
> People are reacting to your off-colour jokes about suicide in the Last Post Wins thread. Of course people are going to react. In some cases overreact.
> 
> But my DM's are open if you want to talk about your problems. Who knows, perhaps we might find a solution to alleviate some of them.


Ok DM me then...


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Jul 31, 2018)

Saying. 'Screw you all' to everyone doesn't make them like you anymore then they do now. I don't really know you a whole lot, but it seems a good handful of members actually like you. If you had a bad experience with someone then just forget them. If you really think you did something wrong to those you like then simply apologize. I don't like to see other members leave so I'd like for you to stay as do others. If you really feel like you need to leave then nobody is going to stop you. In the end it's your choice, but I think a lot of people here would miss you.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyryK said:


> Oh look, it's me from 2-3 years ago.
> 
> Piece of advice. Turning your back on others and insulting them because you didn't get the responses you were hoping for is a terrible idea. I get it, you don't like life and think no one here values you right? Well swinging your fists in response will only burn potential bridges here. People need to vent sometimes, i get that, but if you reach out to the wrong people, at the wrong time, you'll find that you simply become a burden to others. Tell you what, PM me about your issues if you need to, i'll listen for a while.
> 
> And whatever you do, don't lash out at the people here. They're just trying to get through their lives too, and the only way you'll end up being hated is if you keep down this path.





SirGavintheFurred said:


> Saying. 'Screw you all' to everyone doesn't make them like you anymore then they do now. I don't really know you a whole lot, but it seems a good handful of members actually like you. If you had a bad experience with someone then just forget them. If you really think you did something wrong to those you like then simply apologize. I don't like to see other members leave so I'd like for you to stay as do others. If you really feel like you need to leave then nobody is going to stop you. In the end it's your choice, but I think a lot of people here would miss you.


I get you're trying to help but you really aren't but I'll keep these words in mind.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Jesus Christ maybe people don't like you because of these? I just looked through your postings and Jesus half of it is just self loathing and talk of suicide.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Jesus Christ maybe people don't like you because of these? I just looked through your postings and Jesus half of it is just self loathing and talk of suicide.
> 
> View attachment 36647 View attachment 36648 View attachment 36649 View attachment 36650


Yep. Pretty much I guess.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Jul 31, 2018)

Look, you may think people hate you, but many people actually dont. You know that, so why leave over something that you think is correct, when its not?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Even if you said all that, I still don't want you to leave.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Alyssa.the.fox said:


> Look, you may think people hate you, but many people actually dont. You know that, so why leave over something that you think is correct, when its not?





Infrarednexus said:


> Even if you said all that, I still don't want you to leave.


But why should I stay?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

From what I've read on this thread, people don't appreciate references to suicide... Frequent references. We all have our issues, forums are usually a way to forget about them, so nobody wants to see strange comments in forum games referencing such depressing topics. Forum games are supposed to be fun or otherwise entertaining.

Maybe if you stopped those, people wouldn't be making you think they dislike you.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> But why should I stay?


Because some people want you to stay.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Alyssa.the.fox said:


> Because some people want you to stay.


Most people actually.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Most people actually.


Yeah, your right. Thanks for correcting me


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> From what I've read on this thread, people don't appreciate references to suicide... Frequent references. We all have our issues, forums are usually a way to forget about them, so nobody wants to see strange comments in forum games referencing such depressing topics. Forum games are supposed to be fun or otherwise entertaining.


Yep. Not going back.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yep. Not going back.


Please talk to a therapist onstead of telling everyone you're going to kill yourself. It's rather concerning.


----------



## Reiv (Jul 31, 2018)

I read through it and this is just TOO much negativity. Why don't you try to enjoy life a bit? I don't really know what pains you because you don't tell us enough.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Please talk to a therapist onstead of telling everyone you're going to kill yourself. It's rather concerning.


Ha! You think I haven't tried? I couldn't becuase "It's too much money. It's all in your head."!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Reiv said:


> I read through it and this is just TOO much negativity. Why don't you try to enjoy life a bit? I don't really know what pains you because you don't tell us enough.


Because it gets too personal. I'm not giving those details away as you guys don't need them.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm guessing you are young, so I will say this:

I've struggled with mental health issues my entire life. I am 21, and have had Bi Polar 1 (diagnosed at 17) my entire life. Before it was diagnosed, I didn't know what was wrong with me, but I knew something was.

Mental health issues are never something you will 100% be able to control. I know it sometimes can seem like death is the only available option sometimes. I won't bore you with the "it get's better" talk because I'm sure you've heard it before, and I'm still not even sure it's true.

Out of all the infinite universe, all the galaxies, all the planets, all the continents, all the places, all the people, by some miracle YOU EXIST. That in itself is a gift. What seems like very big issues now will in time be things you don't even remember happening. 

If you're feeling suicidal, I don't think this is the place to vent or get help. I don't want to undermine your pain, I understand first hand. But 10 years from now, do you want to look back and think "I regret blowing up and leaving a community where I had a passion all because I feel I offended people?"

If you DID offend people, apologize. You are never too big a person to apologize for something that wasn't appropriate or a thought or action that happened while in an unstable state.

Don't let your ego get the better of you, and don't let it destroy something that you know you love and are passionate about. Take a break from the internet, nap, read, sing, draw, ANYTHING to distract yourself. Keep the rule of 5 in mind, if it wont matter in 5 days, don't let it ruin more than 5 minutes. 

If you need someone to talk to I am more than willing to lend an ear. <3


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 31, 2018)

Look even if you did say all that, I don’t hate you. 

I get it, I’ve been down that road and sometimes still am.  Sometimes I want to scream to the world how depressed I am sometimes, but I have to hold it in.  I got run off from a forum once years ago because I did some dumb things because I just didn’t care about life.  And now I regret it, cause I lost all the friends I made there.

Most people don’t know how to deal with depressed people.

You have to get help if youre feeling suicidal.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I get you're trying to help but you really aren't but I'll keep these words in mind.


Just advising you not to go postal, because no matter how you feel now i assure you you'll just make things worse for yourself if you do.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> I'm guessing you are young, so I will say this:
> 
> I've struggled with mental health issues my entire life. I am 21, and have had Bi Polar 1 (diagnosed at 17) my entire life. Before it was diagnosed, I didn't know what was wrong with me, but I knew something was.
> 
> ...


His profile says he's 15.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Probably just teenage angst


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

You guys really aren't helping me. I know you guys are. But you guys are actually making this worse. This is not what I needed to hear. It's what I want to hear but it's not what I needed.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You guys really aren't helping me. I know you guys are. But you guys are actually making this worse. This is not what I needed to hear. It's what I want to hear but it's not what I needed.


Then step away from the computer for the time being and come back when you feel level headed. There's no deadline in which things need to happen, go distract yourself instead of letting it get in your head more.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Probably just teenage angst


Hardy har har. You ever think that what you say can hurt people badly? Cause it doesn't seem so. I'm not trying to offend you or anything. Just giving you advice.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You guys really aren't helping me. I know you guys are. But you guys are actually making this worse. This is not what I needed to hear. It's what I want to hear but it's not what I needed.


Wtf do you want us to do? We can't read your mind over the internet


----------



## Reiv (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You guys really aren't helping me. I know you guys are. But you guys are actually making this worse. This is not what I needed to hear. It's what I want to hear but it's not what I needed.


We can't help if you don't tell us the problem. We don't want you to leave and we don't want you to be in pain, but without the right information we will only make it worse.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

Why don't ya' just take a break? Come back when you're feeling better? The majority doesn't seem to hate you, I'm sure whoever you think hates you just didn't appreciate your references.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Reiv said:


> We can't help if you don't tell us the problem. We don't want you to leave and we don't want you to be in pain, but without the right information we will only make it worse.





Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wtf do you want us to do? We can't read your mind over the internet


Making comments like those for starters aren't helping.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You guys really aren't helping me. I know you guys are. But you guys are actually making this worse. This is not what I needed to hear. It's what I want to hear but it's not what I needed.


Sometimes the truth hurts, but in the long run it's better to accept than shallow comforts. No matter how much you may need them rn. Ignore Ovi, he really isn't going to be helpful to you atm. If there are people that have reached out to you here that you feel you can trust, PM them about this. Doing it in public will be overwhelming, for everyone involved.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyryK said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts, but in the long run it's better to accept than shallow comforts. No matter how much you may need them rn. Ignore Ovi, he really isn't going to be helpful to you atm. If there are people that have reached out to you here that you feel you can trust, PM them about this. Doing it in public will be overwhelming, for everyone involved.


That! That's what I needed!


----------



## Reiv (Jul 31, 2018)

KyryK said:


> Doing it in public will be overwhelming, for everyone involved.


And there will be some who will make it worse.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't know what you want us to do. Most of us have forgiven you and are constantly trying to help, but you keep pushing us away. If you have depression well then join the club. At the same time though a lot of these older furs have been through this and dealt with it and can probably help you out. It seems like from what I can gather that you just want to talk about your problems to whcih several people have offered to hear you out. If you want one of us to do something you have to let us know otherwise we don't know how to help.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That! That's what I needed!


Glad someone could help you out.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> I don't know what you want us to do. Most of us have forgiven you and are constantly trying to help, but you keep pushing us away. If you have depression well then join the club. At the same time though a lot of these older furs have been through this and dealt with ut and can probably help you out. It seems like from what I can gather that you just want to talk about your problems to whcih several people have offered to hear you out. If you want one of us to do something you have to let us know otherwise we don't know how to help.


That's another thing I needed!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

KyryK said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts, but in the long run it's better to accept than shallow comforts. No matter how much you may need them rn. Ignore Ovi, he really isn't going to be helpful to you atm. If there are people that have reached out to you here that you feel you can trust, PM them about this. Doing it in public will be overwhelming, for everyone involved.


It's hard to help when you have no idea what the hell to do. "I'm hurting help!" "What's wrong man, where are you hurt?" "Don't fucking ask me that just help me! You aren't helping!" "How do I help if I don't know how to help?!" "Just help me damnit!" God help us.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's hard to help when you have no idea what the hell to do. "I'm hurting help!" "What's wrong man, where are you hurt?" "Don't fucking aso me that just help me! You aren't helping!" "How do I help if I don't know how to help?!" "Just help me damnit!" God help us.


Hmm, seems like you are skipping my replys...


----------



## Reiv (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's hard to help when you have no idea what the hell to do. "I'm hurting help!" "What's wrong man, where are you hurt?" "Don't fucking ask me that just help me! You aren't helping!" "How do I help if I don't know how to help?!" "Just help me damnit!" God help us.


That sounded a little... too... strong.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It's hard to help when you have no idea what the hell to do. "I'm hurting help!" "What's wrong man, where are you hurt?" "Don't fucking ask me that just help me! You aren't helping!" "How do I help if I don't know how to help?!" "Just help me damnit!" God help us.


If you genuinely want to do something helpful right now, cut out the angry screeching that's more about you than him. Everyone here will thank you for it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

KyryK said:


> If you genuinely want to do something helpful right now, cut out the angry screeching that's more about you than him. Everyone here will thank you for it.


Sorry I'm a little blunt but how do you expect someone to react when you have no clue what the hell someone wants?



Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hmm, seems like you are skipping my replys...


I have read your replies but you still haven't said what you need and it's all just a guessing game for us.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Sorry I'm a little blunt but how do you expect someone to react when you have no clue what the hell someone wants?
> 
> 
> I have read your supplies but you still haven't said what you need and it's all just a guessing game for us.


You know what? I know you're trying to find a way to troll me...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You know what? I know you're trying to find a way to troll me...


I'm not. You need to take a break and formulate in clear words how we can help. You can't just give us vague stuff like "that's not helping or your helping". Why not tell us in clear words what you need?

(Also lmao phone where did you get supplies from?)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Most people actually.


So uh... I want to talk to you but I can't so you're going to have to start the conversation.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm not. You need to take a break and formulate in clear words how we can help. You can't just give us vague stuff like "that's not helping or your helping". Why not tell us in clear words what you need?
> 
> (Also lmao phone where did you get supplies from?)


I said it myself. I found people who said what I needed. You're making yourself look dumb and I don't mean any harm saying that so can you just stop? You might make this problem go on much longer.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yo broski, I wasn't trying to be mean in any sense of the word when I commented on the LPW. I was just trying to give my opinion as to why Sky might have done that. I can't pretend to understand what goes through your mind. I am the complete opposite of the spectrum from that. I am possibly too happy most of the time. But I just wanted you to understand that Sky is probably dealing with some of the same shit as you or might have at one time. And that might have brought up bad feelings about their own issues. I got nothing but love for you and anyone else here man. I don't hate nor dislike you. You will overcome this, as I have faith in you dude! Feel free to holla at me anytime my man! *High Fives you*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I said it myself. I found people who said what I needed. You're making yourself look dumb and I don't mean any harm saying that so can you just stop? You might make this problem go on much longer.


Yeah I'm making myself look dumb when you reek of teenage angst and edge and get annoyed at people who ask what's wrong so they can help you.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Yo broski, I wasn't trying to be mean in any sense of the word when I commented on the LPW. I was just trying to give my opinion as to why Sky might have done that. I can't pretend to understand what goes through your mind. I am the complete opposite of the spectrum from that. I am possibly too happy most of the time. But I just wanted you to understand that Sky is probably dealing with some of the same shit as you or might have at one time. And that might have brought up bad feelings about their own issues. I got nothing but love for you and anyone else here man. I don't hate nor dislike you. You will overcome this, as I have faith in you dude! Feel free to holla at me anytime my man! *High Fives you*


So... That made things a bit worse but I wont take them as bad but don't throw any names in here as it could have been something else.


----------



## Reiv (Jul 31, 2018)

So you found people to talk to? That's a relief.  I know a little about pshchotheraphy and I'm willing to help anytime. Just tell me and I even give up my life for someone else, even for you.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Yeah I'm making myself look dumb when you reek of teenage angst and edge and get annoyed at people who ask what's wrong so they can help you.


I don't try to be edgy as I know when I look back at myself I will go "Wow that's embarassing" but you probably haven't been listening to me this whole time so I'll just stop.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Reiv said:


> So you found people to talk to? That's a relief.  I know a little about pshchotheraphy and I'm willing to help anytime. Just tell me and I even give up my life for someone else, even for you.


Ok. Thanks! I'll see if I'll talk to you!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Now that I think about it this kid might just be making a ruckus for attention.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Now that I think about it this kid might just be making a ruckus for attention.


Hmm... Sounds like a certain pink dragon...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for helping me guys! You all are awesome! Not you Ovi... You try the oppesite...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hmm... Sounds like a certain pink dragon...


I'm purple damnit! And you did make a thread about leaving and whining. Not even whining about legit forum problems like others have. You literally just made a thread to whine about how people don't like you.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

I would like to say that there shall be no more comments to be made here as I've found my answer. Thanks for the cooperation people.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I would like to say that there shall be no more comments to be made here as I've found my answer. Thanks for the cooperation people.


Yo dud, same problem. I'm one waiting for help doing my fursona. I was expecting for... Expected a explainings...
Let's die together my friend...


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yo dud, same problem. I'm one waiting for help doing my fursona. I was expecting for... Expected a explainings...
> Let's die together my friend...


No dying please.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> No dying please.


Why not?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

I was expecting help to doing my fursona... 0 help. Now what.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yo dud, same problem. I'm one waiting for help doing my fursona. I was expecting for... Expected a explainings...
> Let's die together my friend...


Hmm. This might be a joke one but I won't treat it like one so don't die.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hmm. This might be a joke one but I won't treat it like one so don't die.


Just take a look at his username. It's a joke, and a sick one too.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just take a look at his username. It's a joke, and a sick one too.


*psst* I blocked him...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Just take a look at his username. It's a joke, and a sick one too.


Joke? Hmm... Interesting...
I can only wait messages like this, etc.
Take a look at your avatar.
Oh yea, a gun. Now you know what I meant to do.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Joke? Hmm... Interesting...
> I can only wait messages like this, etc.
> Take a look at your avatar.
> Oh yea, a gun. Now you know what I meant to do.


*Oh my god shut up you're literally 13 go be an edgelord back on Animal Jam.*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jul 31, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> *Oh my god shut up you're literally 13 go be an edgelord back on Animal Jam.*


Lmao I can't stop laughing xD


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh yeah, always age matters for y'all.
You're just can't understand my problems.
Also, I'm not playing that trash. Fool.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Oh yeah, always age matters for y'all.
> You're just can't understand my problems.
> Also, I'm not playing that trash. Fool.


Be miserable elsewhere. This place usually has a lighter tone. Don't try to ruin it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Be miserable elsewhere. This place usually has a lighter tone. Don't try to ruin it.


Ruin? Maybe is already ruins.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Oh yeah, always age matters for y'all.
> You're just can't understand my problems.
> Also, I'm not playing that trash. Fool.





 
I am only 7 years older than you, stop crying on the internet if you're just gonna shoot down every ounce of positivty people try to give you. This doesn't make anyone want to give you sympathy it just makes everyone want to block you for being obnoxious. The 13 year old angst is strong and real, we were all 13 once. Go find other sad 13 year olds to cry with if none of us can understand 'muh feelingz'.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Ruin? Maybe is already ruins.


Your English isn't very good. I assume you're young. Go home, kid.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 36656
> I am only 7 years older than you, stop crying on the internet if you're just gonna shoot down every ounce of positivty people try to give you. This doesn't make anyone want to give you sympathy it just makes everyone want to block you for being obnoxious. The 13 year old angst is strong and real, we were all 13 once. Go find other sad 13 year olds to cry with if none of us can understand 'muh feelingz'.


What a serious people here huh.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh there is, thats a community. "Friendly". Continue insulting?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Oh there is, that a community. "Friendly". Continue insulting?


I don't represent the furry community. *Insert insult here*


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Oh there is, thats a community. "Friendly". Continue insulting?


Well seeing as how multiple people have tried to be nice to you and you have continuously shot that down? You are past getting anything but a kick in the ass so I guess we're done here.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I don't represent the furry community. *Insert insult here*


Same thing. Probably...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Same thing. Probably...


No, you're just difficult.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Well seeing as how multiple people have tried to be nice to you and you have continuously shot that down? You are past getting anything but a kick in the ass so I guess we're done here.


No, just no. I remember you on my 1st thread... Oh f...
No, I accepted help. That Deer Santa helped me much. Did I insulted them? Or else...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> No, you're just difficult.


Then tell me what you prefer to do huh.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Then tell me what you prefer to do huh.


Question the degrading English in your comments.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Question the degrading English in your comments.


Ah yes, you're Americans... I forgot.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Ah yes, you're Americans... I forgot.


I'm not American. I just care too much about grammar.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Ah yes, you're Americans... I forgot.








What's wrong with being an American?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm not American. I just care too much about grammar.


Then why didn't you go to sleep? 1:54 pm (my time). Also I care about grammar. Maybe, not much for ya.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> What's wrong with being an American?


Why this question, why.
Then:
What's wrong with being European?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Why this question, why.
> What's wrong with being European?


I didn't say anything was. But you said "You're Americans... I forgot." I didn't insinuate anything was wrong, why did you?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Then why didn't you go to sleep? 1:54 pm (my time). Also I care about grammar. Maybe, not much for ya.


I don't follow a sleep schedule.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Ah yes, you're Americans... I forgot.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Why this question, why.
> Then:
> What's wrong with being European?


But what's wrong with being American? I'm curious to see your reasoning


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I don't follow a sleep schedule.


Okay. You're gonna loose a health then.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> I didn't say anything was. But you said "You're Americans... I forgot." I didn't insinuate anything was wrong, why did you?


Nah, I'm neutral to them, because its a bit hard to meet them, when you are in Europe. And I had some friends from Murica.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Okay. You're gonna loose a health then.


"Loose a health"? Do you think we're in a videogame?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Nah, I'm neutral to them, because its a bit hard to meet them, when you are in Europe. And I had some friends from Murica.


If you have friends in America then why would you say "Oh you're American" in a bad connotation? Not very respectful to them probably


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> "Loose a health"? Do you think we're in a videogame?


Do you think you cannot get problems with a health if you don't sleep? Oh, sometimes I was not sleeping, but anyway I go to sleep.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> If you have friends in America then why would you say "Oh you're American" in a bad connotation? Not very respectful to them probably


You don't know them, how I speak with them, what do we play.
"Not very respectful"?
Can I ask something:
Do you like a president?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Do you think you cannot get problems with a health if you don't sleep? Oh, sometimes I was not sleeping, but anyway I go to sleep.


This is a troll, right?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> You don't know them, how I speak with them, what do we play.
> "Not very respectful"?
> Can I ask something:
> Do you like a president?


You really are depressing


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> This is a troll, right?


Maybe you don't know what means "Health" IRL.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You really are depressing


Yes, and what you're going to do?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> You don't know them, how I speak with them, what do we play.
> "Not very respectful"?
> Can I ask something:
> Do you like a president?


There's been a few Presidents that I've liked, not just a singular one.
I don't know how you speak to them, but if I said "You're a European, makes sense." You would be offended, if you actually understood what I was saying.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Maybe you don't know what means "Health" IRL.


You're not making sense. Having someone called "Some Moron" point out your idiocy must be fun for you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're not making sense. Having someone called "Some Moron" point out your idiocy must be fun for you.


What is fun? And you just calling yourself it, not me.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> What is fun? And you just calling yourself it, not me.


A little slow, huh?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> There's been a few Presidents that I've liked, not just a singular one.
> I don't know how you speak to them, but if I said "You're a European, makes sense." You would be offended, if you actually understood what I was saying.


I cannot be offended, I'm already offended. Also, you want to get respect or insult from me?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> What is fun? And you just calling yourself it, not me.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> A little slow, huh?


(no u)


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> (no u)


I remember when I was 13.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


>


Idk. You will answer.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> I remember when I was 13.


OK.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> (no u)


You're not a very effective troll.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> (no u)


And with this; You have now commited argumentative suicide. You didn't have any genuine points to this argument and even if you did have any point this phrase would've made it null.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're not a very effective troll.


Yes, why you care?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> OK.


Lol why'd you change it? Was "no u" not as good of a comeback as you'd expect?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, you never understand "no u". Screw this.s


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yes, why you care?


Because you're actually a moron. I would know!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Lol why'd you change it? Was "no u" not as good of a comeback as you'd expect?


Idk I used 1.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Because you're actually a moron. I would know!


You're a badass, telling me who I am?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Wait...
Omg :u




^w^


Some Moron said:


> "Loose a health"? Do you think we're in a videogame?


If you two don't go to bed soon, you're going to start getting attacked by phantoms.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> You're a badass, telling me who I am?


I'm a badass? Do you read your comments before you post them?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Idk I used 1.


When you get caught editing your posts


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Wait...
> Omg :u
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a true. ;D


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Wait...
> Omg :u
> 
> 
> ...


@Guifrog made me do it!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello this is Marazhu


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> When you get caught editing your posts


Damn, I need to run.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> @Guifrog made me do it!


That man knows what he's doing.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That man knows what he's doing.


Don't you worry, it'll be back to normal soon...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

There is bullshittery.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> There is bullshittery.


I know, right!?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> There is bullshittery.


Strong words for a 13 year old.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 31, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Hello this is Marazhu


Hey! I like that dude!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

This thread is like the gift that keeps on giving honestly.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I know, right!?


I Too. Maybe even worse.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Strong words for a 13 year old.


Yeah insert my age again and again.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> This thread is like the gift that keeps on giving honestly.


I honestly like what this has turned into. I'm feeling quite jolly right now!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yeah insert my age again and again.


Okay. 
13 13 13 13 13 13 13


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Yeah insert my age again and again.


There's not much else to you worth noticing.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What?


Lol I edited it xdd
I'm on phone, so expect for "little" mistakes


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Lol I edited it xdd
> I'm on phone, so expect for "little" mistakes


You are a mistake.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 31, 2018)

You all are towels!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> There's not much else to you worth noticing.


Oh?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You are a mistake.


*Shut the fuck up*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> You all are towels!


Truth


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Shut the fuck up*


This is probably why your parents don't spend time with you.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Shut the fuck up*


On the internet we are all badasses.


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Shut the fuck up*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Well, that


Infrarednexus said:


> This is probably why your parents don't spend time with you.


Literally, they does, just you didn't got much lessons from your.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


>


Eh can I get some more?


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

New Catchphrase


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Well, that
> 
> Literally, they does, just you didn't got much lessons from your.


I notice when you're triggered your English gets sloppy.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> On the internet we are all badasses.


O no. ._.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I notice when you're triggered your English gets sloppy.


Wow. And what you want to say after this.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> You are a mistake.





Infrarednexus said:


> This is probably why your parents don't spend time with you.


That's a little excessive.
More importantly, is Niedlich feeling any better? Aside from this mess.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's a little excessive.
> More importantly, is Niedlich feeling any better? Aside from this mess.


Yea I didn't forgot about that guy.
I'm sorry for participating in this mess...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> That's a little excessive.
> More importantly, is Niedlich feeling any better? Aside from this mess.


Yeah, he's back on forum games. He's his old self again.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Yeah, he's back on forum games. He's his old self again.


He did right then.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

So, what's sense of this thread then?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> Wow. And what you want to say after this.


Don't throw rocks if you live in a glass house.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

DepressionMachine said:


> So, what's sense of this thread then?


I believe they were using you as a meme-ing bag, if you'd like to go back to that?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

Screw us all?

Excuse me, but what have I ever done to you to deserve this sort of treatment?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Screw us all?
> 
> Excuse me, but what have I ever done to you to deserve this sort of treatment?


You're _always_ drinking.
That bottle is bigger then _you_ are, jesus christ!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I believe they were using you as a meme-ing bag, if you'd like to go back to that?


Dang, I need to run from these animals.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> You're _always_ drinking.
> That bottle is bigger then _you_ are, jesus christ!


So am I but people seem to love me for it


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Balskarr said:


> So am I but people seem to love me for it


Would something like a drinking thread be prohibited?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> You're _always_ drinking.
> That bottle is bigger then _you_ are, jesus christ!


I'm thirsty ok, sheesh.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Would something like a drinking thread be prohibited?


I believe the proper term is 'Prohibitioned.'


I'll see myself out.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The proper term is 'Prohibitioned.'
> 
> 
> I'll see myself out.


I cannot hit the like button hard enough.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> The proper term is 'Prohibitioned.'
> 
> 
> I'll see myself out.


I'm out too.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 31, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's it. I've had enough of this place as nobody here likes me. You all throw me away like trash and this isn't helping me. Screw you all.


I'm sorry if I made you feel this way I haven't been on here in a long time because my internet is out and now I'm stuck to using really bad internet I'm sorry about this


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2018)

I am closing this thread down for review.


----------

